# Ray Bradbury



## aedrasteia (Jun 6, 2012)

Last night I watched the Transit of Venus, live, on the NASA cam, 
sitting in front of my computer screen, in wonder and amazement and I thought of him.

Wonder, amazement, joy.

thank you Mr. Bradbury. for helping me remember how to be human.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr. Bradbury is one of my absolute favorite authors, his short stories, especially those from the 1950s and 1960s are stunning.  The imagination that he had, where he could write a short story and pull forth these intense feelings from me when I was reading them, unlike any other author.  

I just finished Dandelion Wine a couple weeks ago, hadn't read it in years.  Brilliant book.

I will miss him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 6, 2012)

I read The Golden Apples of the Sun short story collection in English Literature back when I was maybe thirteen.  Some of the stories in there have stuck with me all these years, which, in the end, is the true measure of the imaginative power of a writer.

Farewell, Mr. Bradbury.  If there is some form of life after this then I hope you are there realising that you have left a legacy back here with us that we shall not soon forget.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 6, 2012)

many of his short stories have been republished in various volumes, but I've got a whole shelf on my bookcase at home, essentially dedicated to his works.  I always liked his short stories the best, but Dandelion Wine and Something Wicked This Way Comes are excellent full novels.

The Martian Chronicles
The Illustrated Man
October Country
R is for Rocket
S is for Space
The Toynbee Convector

one of my favorite stories: The Fruit at the Bottom of the Bowl.

the list goes on and on.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 6, 2012)

aedrasteia said:


> thank you Mr. Bradbury. for helping me remember how to be human.



How do you mean this A.. helping you remember how to be human? I do not mean to be nosey nor to digress..

Fahreheit 451 it is Ray Bradbury yes?? I remember reading this at school in sociology (and the film of it)


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 3, 2012)

Goodbye Ray Bradbury and thanks for the stories ...


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

